# Getting berry stains out of carpet



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

Ds was sick last night and vomited up blueberries and raspberry sherbet on my carpet. I started treating within minutes; I blotted up what I could and doused the areas with Nature's Miracle. Nothing happened. I blotted that and tried vinegar. Nada. I blotted that and tried hot water and dish detergent with no real success. Any tips? I do have one of those tiny Little Green steam cleaners, but haven't tried anything else so far as I don't want to cause damage.


----------



## possum (Nov 23, 2004)

I have had good luck with oxygen bleach (biokleen makes one, but there are others too) getting stains out (red wine and berries from clothing and carpet).
I just make a solution with ~ 1 Tbsp in ~1/2c water and douse that sucker. I have had to reapply it once for a really bad stain.
Melinda


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

The enzyme cleaners take time to do their work.

A few years ago, DD dropped a brand new glass bottle of organic blueberry juice onto our foyer in a fit when carrying in groceries with me. It broke and blueberry juice was everywhere. The rug in the foyer had to be tossed. It was just too far gone. The carpet on the stairs and living room got stained, too. I immediately blotted what I could with rags. Then I used COLD water in a blotting motion with clean rags over and over. Most of the stains came out at this point. Lastly, I used an enzyme cleaner (kids-n-pets or Bac-out, I don't recall which) and left it alone for a day. The stains were gone completely in a few days.

HOT water tends to set most stains, so I don't know if you'll get that stain out at this point. I would use plain cold water with clean rags and see what you can do. Then, spray your nature's miracle and leave it alone to do its job.

Best wishes!


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

I've used Oxyclean (in the concentrated "spot cleaning" way) to treat many pet messes, so I'd think it would work here too. The biggest problem I had with it is that it makes the offending spot more clean than the surrounding carpet. I've never cleaned berry stains though, sorry.


----------



## mi_amor (Nov 5, 2009)

When I was pregnant I had an incident with a berry smoothie on my beige couch. I used Pink Solution and it all came out...blueberries, blackberries, and strawberries. It works really well and is natural and non-toxic.


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions! I didn't realize that with the hot water. DOH! Dh is out getting me some Oxyclean as I write this and I'm gonna run the steam cleaner. When we get a house I'm getting tie-dye carpets, I swear.


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

I would try soaking and blotting with club soda. Don't rub, blot.

They also make something called Spot Shot (blue bottle, orange accents) that is available at grocery stores that works on red wine stains. Just spray, let it sit then blot with a damp sponge or rag.


----------



## WorldsBestMom (Dec 3, 2009)

I saw the title of the thread and immediately I said I would suggest to you to use vinegar. Then I read your comment and you said you tried vinegar and it didn't work. I don't know what to suggest now I am surprised the vinegar didn't work.


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

UPDATE: I had let my original treatment sit for about 24 hours under an old cloth diaper. When I checked again, most of it had faded away. A pp said the enzyme cleaners take time to do their work. So, I guess the combo of nature's miracle, vinegar, water and dishsoap works.







I cleaned the area again with Oxyclean and it's almost 100% gone. Of course, one of my cat's puked right on top of it. Brat.


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsMike* 
UPDATE: I had let my original treatment sit for about 24 hours under an old cloth diaper. When I checked again, most of it had faded away. A pp said the enzyme cleaners take time to do their work. So, I guess the combo of nature's miracle, vinegar, water and dishsoap works.







I cleaned the area again with Oxyclean and it's almost 100% gone. Of course, one of my cat's puked right on top of it. Brat.


----------



## lajn (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunnysandiegan* 
HOT water tends to set most stains

True, however berry stains are one of the stains that will come out with hot water.

I've never had to get a berry stain out of a carpet, but with my kids' clothes I pour boiling water over the stain, and just watch it disappear.


----------



## lajn (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsMike* 
UPDATE: I had let my original treatment sit for about 24 hours under an old cloth diaper. When I checked again, most of it had faded away. A pp said the enzyme cleaners take time to do their work. So, I guess the combo of nature's miracle, vinegar, water and dishsoap works.







I cleaned the area again with Oxyclean and it's almost 100% gone. Of course, one of my cat's puked right on top of it. Brat.

Oops, didn't read that when I posted. Oh well, if you do ever end up with berry stains on clothes, boiling water is the easiest and best method I've found for removing them (my kids love blueberries). Anyway, glad to hear it's almost gone.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2016)

*Successful removal of berry stains from carpet by default.*

I tried a commercial stain remover, which didn't work, then lime juice, which also didn't work. Then I got some Oxyclean and made a thick paste and applied it, let is sit for awhile. When I came back it had dried up. I thought I had really done it this time, but wet the solid stuff and was able to get it off the carpet without visible damage, and noted that the stain was less, but definitely still there. Then I took the liquid I had made by repeatedly wetting the paste to be able to remove it, and squeezed a moderate amount onto the stain, and decided to let it set, and deal with it later. Since it wasn't going anywhere, I did several chores, and ate lunch then returned to try again, and....IT WAS GONE, completely, absolutely gone, not a trace! Good thing I got tired of dealing with it, and was hungry to boot, otherwise I might have spent a lot more time with repeated attempts to actively remove it.


----------



## Jayn (6 mo ago)

Did the oxystain leave a mark on your carpet? I read a blog on stain removal but I was wondering if any of the methods would leave a residual mark on my carpet...? On her post she recommends hydrogen peroxide Carpet Stain Removal but I am worried it might damage my carpet..?


----------

